

Ask HN: Tools for making writing markup less painful - skullsplitter

So I endeavor to spend most of time on the app server side of things but time to time I need to get my hands dirty and generate markup/css/js from a wireframe or mockup.<p>As far as tools go, Ive found browsershots and Litmus app helpful and of course, vm's as well for checking things out live in ie-{6,7,8}. Otherwise I do the heavy lifting in vim.<p>For generating new markup thats not tied to a target design I think some of the css frameworks &#38; tools like sass look useful but Im skeptical of their utility when needing to generate markup to match a photoshop design. Am I wrong?<p>So what tips / tools do you keep in your markup generating utility belt when building solid markup from designs?
======
SingAlong
HAML and LESS.

But Sass has plugin support and a lot of plugins like FancyButtons. I use less
coz it's minimalistic.

I use Balsamiq for mockups and heard about lxEdit recently.

